# Anything to help increase appetite?



## drew.haynes (Jul 8, 2005)

What all affects appetite? It's hard for me to eat more than 500-600 cals at a time without being really full.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

break your meals up and eat them more frequently.  Like every 1.5-2hrs instead of every 3-3.5hrs.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> It's hard for me to eat more than 500-600 cals at a time without being really full.


  Wish I had your problem   

  One remedy I can think of though is WEED. Sink a few bong hits and your appetite will be jumpin     I don't smoke the stuff myself, but then again...I don't need it .


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

Drew's solution


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 8, 2005)

Weed gets my vote. Great bulking supplement.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> Weed gets my vote. Great bulking supplement.


 And all natural


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol, I think I'll pass on the weed. I don't even DRINK. Lol... but P-Funk's idea seems like what I need to do. Yesterday I ate about 3700 cals, and it took eating every 1.5-2.5 hours to do it. Guess that's what it will take. I really need to get my diet pinned down, weight gains slowed to a crawl a while back... and I know what I need to do... I just get off track.

I know it varies.. but isn't 3700 cals a day MOST LIKELY enough for me? I'm 6' 0" to 6' 1" and weigh about 174lbs @ 13-14%bf.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 8, 2005)

Ya, try eating every 2hrs or so.  I would try some high potentcy B12 vitamins, as well.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 8, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, try eating every 2hrs or so.  I would try some high potentcy B12 vitamins, as well.



How does B12 help appetite? And isn't B12 helpful for other things?


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 8, 2005)

I just wouldnt have time in the day to eat every 1.5-2 hrs. I'm 19 too, do you work and doesnt that interfere with eating? I know my job would be pissed if I was eating every 2 hrs.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 8, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> How does B12 help appetite? And isn't B12 helpful for other things?


B6 helps as well as B12.. There is also zinc.

'Bitter herbs' are also suggested to stimulate appetite (I wouldn't count on it though)... Things like citrus peel, barberry, burdock, dandelion, mugwort,  tumeric and ginseng. Peppermint tea is said to help too...

Not much else you can do (that is healthy anyway!  ) except to eat regularly, keep the the fibre content of your foods low (but still healthy) and focus on thre VERY energy dense foods... Liquid meals may also be helpful.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 8, 2005)

When I workout hard in the morning, I feel like I am hungrier throughout the rest of the day.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

I am hungry anyway no matter what time of the day


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2005)

you can increase your fats.   add a tablespoon of olive oil to your chicken, etc. after it has been cooked


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> B6 helps as well as B12.. There is also zinc.
> 
> 'Bitter herbs' are also suggested to stimulate appetite .


Are you supposed to smoke these bitter herbs Emma?   

I think most prefer the non bitter blend


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 9, 2005)

i heard milk thistle increases appetite.  i have the same problem as you, but youll find if you eat untill you want to puke, but dont puke.. and do that consistantly, you will become more hungry and be able to eat more.  that can be good or bad depending on what kinds of food you have available....


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

ABLQ2 is right to a point... I don't know if it is necessary to eat till you puke, but you want to try to gradually eat more within a period of time.  As you get your body used to eating more, your stomach will expand to allow for more food.  Then you will feel a need to eat more before getting full. This holds true for those that eat to much.  When you start conditioning yourself to eat small quantities and less food your stomach shrinks and you don't feel like you need to eat as often.   Again, that's my theory.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Liquid meals may also be helpful.



Yeah I find myself drinking alot of milk and whey/milk mixes. Also, chocolate milk (yeah yeah yeah, more sugar... but sometimes I cheat when I have to squeeze in those last chunks of cals before the end of the day).

How much Zinc should I take? I take ZMA at night... but my mom has some 100mg Zinc also I think. ???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Yeah I find myself drinking alot of milk and whey/milk mixes.


By Liquid meals Emma was referring to a complete meal. Not just milk+whey. Throw in some ground oats and some olive oil (if you need the fats). Now that would constitute a Liquid meal.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> By Liquid meals Emma was referring to a complete meal. Not just milk+whey. Throw in some ground oats and some olive oil (if you need the fats). Now that would constitute a Liquid meal.



Hmm gotcha. Sound good to me! More cals! Do the ground oats sink to the bottom or do they stay suspended ok?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Hmm gotcha. Sound good to me! More cals! Do the ground oats sink to the bottom or do they stay suspended ok?


Depends on how much milk/water you put into it. For breakfast i add the oats+whey+water+apple+olive oil into a food processor/blender and blend on high for several seconds. It makes a slightly grainy but filling shake.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Yeah I find myself drinking alot of milk and whey/milk mixes. Also, chocolate milk (yeah yeah yeah, more sugar... but sometimes I cheat when I have to squeeze in those last chunks of cals before the end of the day).
> 
> How much Zinc should I take? I take ZMA at night... but my mom has some 100mg Zinc also I think. ???


 Don't take calcium at the same time as from what I recall, the zinc cancels out the calcium.   <Just an FYI>.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Dessicated liver helps to increase red blood cell count and stimulate appetite.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dessicated liver helps to increase red blood cell count and stimulate appetite.


 That sounds disgusting MinO


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> That sounds disgusting MinO


It does sound nasty but this old school pill does help out. It's loaded with B12.


			
				Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I would try some high potentcy B12 vitamins, as well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Yeah I find myself drinking alot of milk and whey/milk mixes. Also, chocolate milk (yeah yeah yeah, more sugar... but sometimes I cheat when I have to squeeze in those last chunks of cals before the end of the day).


Yeah - I meant complete meals...  eg:
Oats
milk/yoghurt
cottage cheese/protein powder
fruit
fats (PB, nuts, oils)

You could add some honey or other things as well - if you are really having troubles.

Also think about snacking on things like nuts/dried fruits and beef jerky during the day...



> How much Zinc should I take? I take ZMA at night... but my mom has some 100mg Zinc also I think. ???


If you already supplement then I doubt more will help and you could run the risk of setting yourself up with a toxicity problem - so I would leave it.

ps: zinc competes with iron and copper absorption, so you want to be careful if you take those supplements (too much iron decreases zinc absorption and too much Zinc is actually a copper deficiency)... But the jury is still out in terms of calcium interactions... They have found conflicting results in the human studies they have done...


----------



## bballstud (Jul 9, 2005)

i dunno but from were eva u got that weed pic from it looks like some kill!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

It looks like he took it from his back yard.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - I meant complete meals...  eg:
> Oats
> milk/yoghurt
> cottage cheese/protein powder
> ...


sorry to hijack the thread but question for emma. what kind of beef jerky is ok on a bulk? most are loaded with sodium.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 10, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> sorry to hijack the thread but question for emma. what kind of beef jerky is ok on a bulk? most are loaded with sodium.




Feel free man... what's the effect of sodium on bulking/cutting in general?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 10, 2005)

sodium is not something you really need to worry about unless you are preparing for a show or if you are prone to high blood pressure. Most competitors try to cut it out before a show becuase it can make you hold water and look bloated instead of all dry and tight. You need sodium though, it helps to carry nutritients throught of the body.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 10, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> sodium is not something you really need to worry about unless you are preparing for a show or if you are prone to high blood pressure. Most competitors try to cut it out before a show becuase it can make you hold water and look bloated instead of all dry and tight. You need sodium though, it helps to carry nutritients throught of the body.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> sodium is not something you really need to worry about unless you are preparing for a show or if you are prone to high blood pressure. Most competitors try to cut it out before a show becuase it can make you hold water and look bloated instead of all dry and tight. You need sodium though, it helps to carry nutritients throught of the body.




Sure - don't go drinking salt, or adding heaps of salt to meals, but a little sodium from some food is fine.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Are you supposed to smoke these bitter herbs Emma?
> I think most prefer the non bitter blend


 
"I love you sweet leaf"!!!!.....


----------

